
Winners of the 2018 Wildlife Photographer of the Year Awards - Tomte
https://kottke.org/18/11/winners-of-the-2018-wildlife-photographer-of-the-year-awards
======
glenneroo
Blogspam with 4 photos? Why not just post a link to the actual awards website
which has much higher resolution photos?

[http://www.nhm.ac.uk/visit/wpy/gallery/2018/index.html](http://www.nhm.ac.uk/visit/wpy/gallery/2018/index.html)

